
Ask HN: What codebase should I study to get better at 'X' language or framework? - keevandance
Based on this post https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15662394, I think it would be beneficial to have an aggregate of great codebases to learn from by reading the code within them! Thanks in advance for the suggestions!
======
Lordarminius
Very good idea. You just made a point that has been nagging me for a while.
What many programmers need is a curated list of code with examples from
various sources annotated and classified by language.I would give an arm for
something like this in Ruby and Elixir

------
tremens
You mean like this github repo?

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

